# 11/20 Raw Discussion Thread: You Can't Survive The Fuckery



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Raw is about to start with no music just Steph standing in the ring with a strap on and simply saying "Braun bring ya bitch ass in here". Its' gonna be emasculation city for him


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Stephanie - "Strowman, you may be the monster among men, but I can make you my bitch" *Slaps Braun*

Oh, the horror.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am very interested to see where The Shield goes from here :hmm:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Since they beat the New Day I can see Kurt rewarding Seth and Dean with their re-match for the tag titles. Roman, maybe going for the IC title.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It's as clear as ever that we are stuck watching the same old, stale, boring, immovable fucks in important main event spots for quite a while. And once those are gone, Vince will throw money at Cena and Orton, while Roman Reigns will be the glass ceiling for the rest, for the next 10 years.

Because they could push a handful of really good, over, young talent, but - and that's the amazing thing - to replace the old stale boring immovable talent, they have managed to find a young stale boring immovable Talent in Roman Reigns.

It's like with old people, even when they buy new clothes, they manage to find something that looks like new old clothes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Damn, no division by division breakdown? ZERO fucks given by Clique. Oh well, I can't blame you after that shitty finish. I don't even know what I'm looking forward to tomorrow night. *


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bruan power slamming Steph be good...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The RAW fuckery has no limits. Should be interesting (I guess :monkey)


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Braun is definitely getting a slap or five. I can see Kurt, Miz, The Bar and Bliss getting neutered as well.

Good chance we see Ambrose and Rollins get their rematch. Doesn't really matter who wins since neither team has anyone to feud with besides each other. The division is pretty much on hold now until The Revival come back.

Speaking of a division on hold, WWE needs to make up their mind as to whether Nia Jax is getting a title shot or not. If not, then it's time for Bliss to drop the belt to Asuka. There's nobody else left to challenge her. This reign has run it's course.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw sounds like shit with The Authority.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Gonna be real fun spending 20 minutes watching Steph emasculate Strowman while he stands there doing nothing.... woohoo, fun times on Monday Night RAW!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Authority are back :mark: Can't wait to see what Daniel Bryan does this week on his quest to WrestleMania 30...hey, wait a second :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

After Survivor Series last night I am seriously debating just DVR'ing this instead of watching live.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> After Survivor Series last night I am seriously debating just DVR'ing this instead of watching live.


I don't think you'll be in the minority there.

I'd usually watch after a big 4 just to see the fuckery unfold, but last night was soooo bad..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And to think so many had some high hopes after they supposedly 'fixed' the card. :lmao

The booking was absolute trash last night, especially in the main event. Wow.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> And to think so many had some high hopes after they supposedly 'fixed' the card. :lmao
> 
> The booking was absolute trash last night, especially in the main event. Wow.


At least Brock/AJ had good underdog booking :aryep

Yeah, I'm really not looking forward to The Authority, and Stephanie being a mainstay on RAW again. She'll probably slap :braun or something tonight as well, wouldn't be surprised & he'll just stand there because nobody can do anything to her :bryanlol

The Main Event was a huge let down, I agree, with the talent involved.

Still thought it was one of the better shows this year, main roster wise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> At least Brock/AJ had good underdog booking :aryep
> 
> Yeah, I'm really not looking forward to The Authority, and Stephanie being a mainstay on RAW again. She'll probably slap :braun or something tonight as well, wouldn't be surprised & he'll just stand there because nobody can do anything to her :bryanlol
> 
> ...


As someone who doesn't regularly watch NXT, but watched Takeover on Saturday, I see why many people on this place and everywhere really, prefer NXT over the main roster shows. The booking is so much more crisp and logical. I didn't enjoy the booking of any of the matches on SS, really. There were a couple good matches, though. Nothing great to me, though. But that's about it for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> As someone who doesn't regularly watch NXT, but watched Takeover on Saturday, I see why many people on this place and everywhere really, prefer NXT over the main roster shows. The booking is so much more crisp and logical. I didn't enjoy the booking of any of the matches on SS, really. There were a couple good matches, though. Nothing great to me, though. But that's about it for me.


I know what you mean. The WarGames match had far better booking than the Elimination Match. The right guy got the pin in Adam Cole, which then further sets him towards getting a NXT Title shot. Where as this, the booking was completely illogical & they made so many guys look bad. The only one to come out looking good was Braun, tbh.

WWE does this all the time. On paper, this should have stole the show with the talent involved, but they make stupid fucking booking decisions all the time which takes the wind out of everything.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wow this Raw sounds terrible. Stephanie is going to slap Braun, isn't she? fpalm


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can finally watch again. I love Triple H.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, I think my prediction that Raw would now cool off while SD heats up is proving to be true. The return of the Authority is utter trash.

As problematic as Shane is, other people are at least allowed to beat him or save face.

Although I will say that if Braun somehow takes Stephanie out he'd get one of the pops of the decade. That _better_ be what they're fucking aiming for with this or I'm gonna probably have to tune out and just watch clips. Obviously won't be like it was in the Attitude Era though, so it would be convoluted.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

What? The Authority back again? *GOTTA GET THE GIF READY......*









#WWELogic #RawisaBORE #SlappyMcBITCH​


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> And to think so many had some high hopes after they supposedly 'fixed' the card. :lmao
> 
> The booking was absolute trash last night, especially in the main event. Wow.


I would not call it all trash yes the main event was trash but we did we get great matches between Aj/Brock and Charlotte/Alexa so it was not all bad.

Also Shield/NewDay was good also aswell the bar and usos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

If Braun gives Stephanie a running powerslam tonight it will instantly be Raw of the year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look, if we have to watch Steph, can we at least get the same outfit as last night. That's all I ask. Need something to look at whilst I mute the TV, obviously.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think this is enough mind altering substances to combat the fuckery.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I don't think this is enough mind altering substances to combat the fuckery.


I think you stole SvS last night with that GIF.

Thank you. :damn

If Steph makes :braun look like a bitch, that's probably when I call it a night tbh


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Only interested in seeing Triple H and Braun. Everything else I will change the channel for.



genghis hank said:


> If Braun gives Stephanie a running powerslam tonight it will instantly be Raw of the year.


And the over sensitive little libfucks will be all over Twitter complaining, even though they don't watch wrestling.

Mae Young anyone?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> And the over sensitive little libfucks will be all over Twitter complaining, even though they don't watch wrestling.
> 
> Mae Young anyone?!


I'll just show them James Ellsworth getting beat up by the SmackDown roster :aryha


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

genghis hank said:


> If Braun gives Stephanie a running powerslam tonight it will instantly be Raw of the year.


If they are going with a HHH-Braun feud or even for HHH-Angle then I bet Stephanie doesn't get touched until Mania. We have 4 months to wait for her yearly comeuppance spot. The wrestling trope WWE owns having a heel that people can't wait to see get their ass handed to them at the big show is a fantastic storytelling tool to have at your disposal in your main program. 

The problem with Stephanie and to an extent HHH (leeching on the current hot star again), and it has been a problem for years, is The Authority undercuts everybody every week making the entire roster and even legends like Sting and Kurt Angle look like absolute fools all year save for one day.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully they change it up by having Braun stopping Steph and Triple H from making the same usual boring talk. "I'm not done with youuuuuuu". Plus hopefully theres no sign of Kane or a Kane vs. Strowman match. Please no.

Besides Braun, theres really little to look forward to on RAW. Maybe a couple of other possibilities that may or could happen but thats it. Oh and hopefully we are done with pushing Kalisto.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Given that the Shield vouched for Angle in the go home show, I wonder if things will lead to a conflict between factions of sorts with Steph/Triple H (with Joe maybe Balor and others) on the one hand and Angle, The Shield and maybe Braun on the other. Likely a power struggle for the control of RAW. It is something they could do from now till the Rumble until the eventual Mania programs get started.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Clique said:


> If they are going with a HHH-Braun feud or even for HHH-Angle then I bet Stephanie doesn't get touched until Mania. We have 4 months to wait for her yearly comeuppance spot. The wrestling trope WWE owns having a heel that people can't wait to see get their ass handed to them at the big show is a fantastic storytelling tool to have at your disposal in your main program.
> 
> The problem with Stephanie and to an extent HHH (leeching on the current hot star again), and it has been a problem for years, is The Authority undercuts everybody every week making the entire roster and even legends like Sting and Kurt Angle look like absolute fools all year save for one day.


They seriously need to pull a Shane with Steph and have her compete in matches with the women, which results in her losing, if she's going to get tv time scolding everyone. If she looks strong in a feud, fine, but make up for it by having her lose to whomever she faces. 

Waiting for a yearly comeuppance in her getting inadvertently knocked down is not satisfying enough. It does keep her off tv for awhile, but it doesn't take long to go back to where we started from with the Authority.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Given that the Shield vouched for Angle in the go home show, I wonder if things will lead to a conflict between factions of sorts with Steph/Triple H (with Joe maybe Balor and others) on the one hand and Angle, The Shield and maybe Braun on the other. Likely a power struggle for the control of RAW. It is something they could do from now till the Rumble until the eventual Mania programs get started.


I could see something like that, because otherwise Shield are going to be floating without a purpose. There are no big stables left now they have took down The New Day. No Wyatts/Evolution or anything like back in 2013-2014. So something needs to be formed, as it doesn't look like they plan to break Shield up until the start of next year.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@The Fourth Wall new avatar


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Steph comes out, declares Braun/Kane for a match up.
She also makes a personal bitch (again) out of Kurt. HHH doesn't get touched.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clique said:


> @The Fourth Wall new avatar


I didn't choose this life, okay










I wonder if JJ checks this forum & has been waiting for the day someone finally uses his shit eating grin for an avatar :bryanlol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't choose this life, okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, leave him alone.

He's shown he can cry as well. :kurtcry2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Maybe 2nite Jason can get his & his daddy's smiles back after watching some home movies 2gether.........


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

here's why i thought Survivor Series was a C grade PPV. Does it make me excited to watch Raw tonight or get me somewhat pumped for the upcoming Rumble/Mania season? No, not in particular.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBF you diddn't actually say why your not excited ^ :lol

I am excited to see Bruan open the show. But I well say Steph well come out and amasculate Bruan. Slap him a few times. Knowing Bruan cannot retailiate.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

If Braun running powerslams Steph tonight he'd immediately become the biggest face in WWE History


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I would not call it all trash yes the main event was trash but we did we get great matches between Aj/Brock and Charlotte/Alexa so it was not all bad.
> 
> Also Shield/NewDay was good also aswell the bar and usos.


I wasn't talking match quality. I was talking creative. Also, I thought there were 2 good/not great matches, and that's it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shield New Day was Match of the night imo. Alexa and Charlotte was a solid match. Crowd were into it. They worked well together. Other then that.

IF on Raw today. Bruan powerslams Steph. HE well be the most over guy of the past 15 years LOL. But 1. I don't see Steph taking a bump like that. And 2. When is the last time a Man in WWE put their hands on Steph? Last year she was amasculating Foley all year as GM. Now she is doing it to Kurt.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will be watching tonight

Wwe finally has my attention again

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Matches set for tonight according to PWI



Spoiler: ...



Braun vs Jason Jordan

Joe vs Balor


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Go ahead and drop the Intercontinental Championship to Elias tonight Miz. 

Do good business.

Better yet, Neville should return and let Miz know he's held the IC belt hostage for long enough and tells him to put it on the line tonight.

Miz declines of course, but an irritable Kurt makes the match.

Neville wins the IC belt tonight and all is well between Neville/WWE?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Matches set for tonight according to PWI
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ...



Jason Jordan is going to get thrown around like a piece of meat after :braun's showing last night. I don't see :tripstroll interfering, because he gave a Pedigree to JJ last RAW

Joe vs Balor should be good, but we just had that a couple of weeks back. Granted, it ended in a double countout & there were some frustrations last night between Team RAW, so it makes sense I guess.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Matches set for tonight according to PWI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Geez, those are some pretty boring matches, if true.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Geez, those are some pretty boring matches, if true.


Kind of hard to get behind these matches when the guys were treated like scrubs.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed the ppv last night until the main event which left a real sour taste in my mouth. The booking of the match was awful and it has killed any excitement I had for Raw. The thought of the Authority being back on tv is horrifying.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly one thing I will give credit from last night is Triple H's selling of :braun That was magnificent. If everything beforehand in the match hadn't been so shit, he probably would have got more credit for that. It's been a while since I've seen HHH in that much fear, really put the big guy over. They have a star in Braun, if they let him keep up the momentum he has.

Only guy that really came out looking like a star after the ME.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They have a big star in Braun and they know it. Last night was proof. Much as I hate to see yet ANOTHER McMahon/Authority angle, Braun should wind up getting a big, big spotlight if they won't let him take the title from Brock as he should.










And cheap and nonsensical as it might be, seeing Braun throw this geek across the ring is going to be fun.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Spoiler: Hi



Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe should be excellent :mark :mark :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good chance I watch the opening tonight, see Stephanie McMahon, and decide my bed is the better alternative :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Good chance I watch the opening tonight, see Stephanie McMahon, and decide my bed is the better alternative :lol


And I doubt we'll get the same as last week when The Shield interrupted and shut her up either :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> And I doubt we'll get the same as last week when The Shield interrupted and shut her up either :lol


Heh, yeah. I really enjoyed that. Anytime Stephanie gets brought down a peg is extremely enjoyable. I feel like it's going to be something involving :braun because of his attack last night.

If she slaps :braun I'm done :fpalm :lol That's the damn Monster Among Men or Gift of Destruction (they dropped that one pretty quickly) :bryanlol Could maybe see him getting her up for the Running Power Slam before someone's music hits.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HERE
WE
GO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No recaps, thank god.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. When't the last time they actually opened Raw this way :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It's all about the game and it's depressing
All about the game and I can't take it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strike 1.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh excuse my french but f Off Steph. Crowd is hot, and they bring her out LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

@The Fourth Wall you were right :lol Going to bed?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And just like that we're back to this bitch starting the show talking every week....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time for Stephanie McMahon, oh boy! I'm so excited.

Just wait for it fellas.

Edit: Going to bed, laters. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW KICKING OFF WITH STEPH :loss


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Steph is like that teacher in high with two kids who still tries to stay in shape.

And is eventually sent to prison for banging three of her students.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh, Stephanie is so cringe.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So should I go to the shops at 1 Am in the morning or not?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big luscious tits is here


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stephanie opening Raw


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Already with a bad start.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh god Stephanie kicking us off again. WHy are we being punished every Monday with her


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I see RAW is becoming even more unwatchable now that Steph keeps showing up


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Back to year 2002...

OK, why not.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Again, Stephanie is so cringe fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The A Show!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I really thought she was gonna bring out Kurt Angle! You got me Steph!"

- Said no one ever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> @The Fourth Wall you were right :lol Going to bed?


See you tomorrow. :aryep


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Another Mania season of the Authority :kobefacepalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Here we go, Raw is starting yes. Oh now, Stephanie is opening, please fuck off


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh, are we seriously back to the authority for the millionth time? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

And it gets worse with HHH. Because you don't wanna start off with a match or with an actual young Raw star or anything....


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's official. SmackDown is now going to be the "A" show going forward, probably until after WrestleMania.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I wouldent mind The Authority returning. At least get an angle going into mania season.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pedigree on Kurt looked so ugly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stephanie and :tripstroll 

Fuck this :bryanlol

What is this, 2014?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can Huntoor go back on his hiatus before he bores us to death with another match again.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> And it gets worse with HHH. Because you don't wanna start off with a match or with an actual young Raw star or anything....


What is a match?
What is a young Raw star?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Took ya long enough Kurt...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Now there's the Kurt we all know and love!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the Kurt I've been wanting to see! Taking no shit.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

If Angle doesn't slam HHH then he loses all of his credibility and should fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An Angle/HHH feud in 2017.

:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJS3xnD7Mus


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw is clearly the A show. SD Top Guys were made to be geeks last night :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

HHH and Angle being in the opening segment. This was maybe good 10 yrs ago or more, but not now. Where's Braun to beat down everyone in the ring, including Stephanie


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

That 2000 rivalry, though. All we need is for Angle to plant one on Steph.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Triple H pedigrees Jason Jordan*
Kurt Angle: ...

*Triple H pedigrees Kurt Angle*
Kurt: Oh fucking hell no!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Did we go back to 2014? What’s next? A heel Rollins?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes Jason Jordan to ruin the segment.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lmfao this geek


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Take this job and shove it indeed. Kurt finally getting some spine. Anything is better than dealing with Stephanie.

....And now JJ to make it all worse. fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Angle vs Triple H in 2017??? Hey guys its the New Era!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Jason Jordan...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no....the segment has gotten worse.....Jordan sucks


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

2014 was better then 2017 anyway, so don't mind this.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why is steph out here? fuck off fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun with a huge pop


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't get the wrong idea Jason, they're only cheering at the thought of Triple H wrestling on Raw, not you.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason Jordan with some balls :wow


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

This segment blows


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YES BRAUN :woo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so he doesn't have the authority to make this match but has the authority to make other matches, do these writers actually read what they produce


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why can't Angle make the match between Jordan and HHH? He is ther GM right?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jordan vs Braun tonight.

I can dig it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Braun powerslams Stephanie it would be the pop of the year. :mark

A man can dream.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Angle vs Triple H in 2017??? Hey guys its the New Era!!!!


Gotta love those 2 new young up and comers. lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

JORDAN JORDAN JORDAN!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Here comes Jason Jordan to ruin the segment.


The segment was ruined once Steph opened her mouth


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BRUUUANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

JJ a straight up dork.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"SMELL MY BEARD TRIPS"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Braun just excels in his monster role.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn the crowd is hot


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

```

```
At least JJ is a new star I have expected Shane McMahon


Way to put over JJ there Stephanie.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BBBBBRRRRRRAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Get them Braun! Run them the hell back to Connecticut Braun!*

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess Kurt can't make a match with Trips in it cos Trips isn't on the roster, I guess? He's not part of Raw.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

They’ll do Braun vs Jordan, winner gets HHH at the rumble


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Strowman v HHH Rumble could be good.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Braun to win the rumble.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, Finn vs. Joe should be great at least.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Coulda done without Steph but not a bad opener


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hunter vs Angle is going to suck because Angle is at the point in his career where he can't really turn a shit sandwich into Lemonade. He needs a good worker to face 1 on 1.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp. This is blah already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I remember at some point when there were people that said Braun would be nothing without his feud with Roman....

Is one of the biggest stars in the company now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HHH, Steph and TS?

What is this? 2013?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I Hate Stephanie more everytime she appears she really needs to fuck off and stay off tv.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Braun gets Trips at the Rumble, but Jordan shouldn't fall off the cliff.

Jordan should get an IC championship #1 contender's match next week.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JJ vs Braun should be interesting, I won't dismiss the match because JJ is alright.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought that first segment worked out really well. HHH is, as ever, a giant question mark for his motivations, but otherwise good for everybody.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

And that's how you turn a crowd silent :Bayley


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Welp. This is blah already.


 I actually wanted to see JJ v HHH. That would have actually gotten him over a bit :lmao

Instead they give him the most over babyface on the show. Talk about dumbass booking as they're trying to get JJ over. Unless they've conceded and are planning on turning him soon, that was stupid af.

But yeah, the show sucks ass with Steph and HHH back. The Authority in 2017 is too much. They're not Vince and they never will be.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least WWE is starting to care about Finn Balor on the main roster now. A rivalry with Joe is much better than with Bray.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Hunter vs Angle is going to suck because Angle is at the point in his career where he can't really turn a shit sandwich into Lemonade. He needs a good worker to face 1 on 1.


and Triple H has not had a good singles match since he faced Bryan at WM30.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Law said:


> HHH, Steph and TS?
> 
> What is this? 2013?


The Shield weren't in that opening segment? :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't mind the Authority returning. Beats just random wrestling matches. Then Roman wins the rumble. At least we have an angle. Is Bruan the Daniel Bryan of 2017 but in a very different way? I think so.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This show already sucks I’m out


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

God I hate Kid Rock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> and Triple H has not had a good singles match since he faced Bryan at WM30.


vs Ambrose at Roadblock last year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The Shield weren't in that opening segment? :lol


 I was talking about Raw in 2017.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe! Joe! Joe! Hopefully he gets the win here. They didn't let him do much of anything last night


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just think... RAW has no ppv until feb...and the next time we will see them is at the co-branded royal rumble in January, but we all know they won't and can't promote the royal rumble until Clash is over. Good luck with the next 4 week's, RAW fans!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield might be the only saving grace of this show right now. Well, them and Braun, if they don't ruin him.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor vs Samoa Joe should be good


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Finn to go over please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Balor wins here and he is next in line to face Lesnar.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw doesn't have a PPV for the next 2 months.....what are they going to do lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

bouncin to Joe's theme with @Amber B like


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck this, I want a Paige live sex celebration.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> vs Ambrose at Roadblock last year.


yeah forgot about that one but point is Triple H is past his prime so don't expect much from him anymore.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

It's amazing how poor Raw booking is.
Here we have Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe, giving away on a random ass Raw with very little to no build.
This would be a huge match with the right build, yet they do this. Is their goal to make both wrestlers so boring to the viewers?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Diddn't Raw have Roadblock last year? It is a bit odd Raw have no exclusive ppv till Feb. And Co Brand Rumble in January. What are Raw going to do for the next two months? Just fast forward on TIVO To Romans Coronation? :trips


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Fuck this, I want a Paige live sex celebration.


You're in luck because there is a live stream on Blacked dot com


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DAMN!! Finn Balor landed on Samoa Joe's back :lol


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Are people really saying that the show sucks already?

Finn vs. Samoa Joe? I thought that matchup would be a smarks dream match. I know im pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cryptvill said:


> It's amazing how poor Raw booking is.
> Here we have Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe, giving away on a random ass Raw with very little to no build.
> This would be a huge match with the right build, yet they do this. Is their goal to make both wrestlers so boring to the viewers?


Well said, tbh. They do this regularly to their entire roster, basically, too. It's like they're too lazy to write stories on a weekly basis, despite the fact that they have 20 man creative team..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why the fuck are they only pushing Braun right, when they have so much other good talent they ain't doing shit with.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cryptvill said:


> It's amazing how poor Raw booking is.
> Here we have Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe, giving away on a random ass Raw with very little to no build.
> This would be a huge match with the right build, yet they do this. Is their goal to make both wrestlers so boring to the viewers?


Maybe starting a rivalry?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> You're in luck because their is a live stream on Blacked dot com


Fuck that shit mate, I prefer Tushy :up


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HBKRollins said:


> Raw doesn't have a PPV for the next 2 months.....what are they going to do lol


Do something special at Christmas Raw Live? 

Raw 25th Anniversary will be their next big show before the Rumble in January.

December is a throwaway month anyway with it being the end of the year and the holiday season.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, Balor vs Joe should be A PPV match, not given away as cheaply as this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I do love Finn but I'm basically just sitting here waiting for The Shield.

Though I'm enjoying Braun as well.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pretty good match so far


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm glad they have had Finn move on from feuding with Bray. Joe vs Finn could be a fun feud.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

These two have always had nice chemistry.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Why was there a shitload of empty seats in the front row then? Must've been a good 10+


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Balor & Joe work well together. Nice flowing pace and hard hitting.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was a nice slow-mo of Joe flying out the ring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how the moment Survivor Series is over, everything's back to normal, everybody hates one another again :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if this match was in nxt it would have tore the house down, on raw its full of rest holds and slow paced shite


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh I forgot that they feuded in NXT.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe! Yesssss! Good match here though.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe needed that win but Balor will never be able to challenge Lesnar in the near future with a loss like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I miss the musclebuster

Solid/good match. Please don't tell me Balor is going to have to morph into the Demon King to beat him.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn Finn's been takin a lot of clean losses lately.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh my lord Miz and Roman MIZ TV, I feel like I've seen that 25 times.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Please tell me they're not putting reigns back into the ic title picture.

Just retire the belt ffs.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Excuse me Miz, why only Roman? Why not the whole Shield? I want Ambrollins too 

Roman should just bring Dean & Seth with him anyway :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hasn't Reigns been on MizTV a few times in the recent past?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE fans these days have the attention span of a windmill. Tore the house down in nxt. IF you mean spot after spot fest. I mean its almost like no one can watch a 20 minute match without big spots or tables breaking these days.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

You don't just invite one member of the Shield to MizTV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman led S & D Security to victory at Survivor Series :CENA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There is literally no one but the Miz and the Bar for the Shield to feud with? Yikes.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I miss the musclebuster
> 
> Solid/good match. Please don't tell me Balor is going to have to morph into the Demon King to beat him.


You already know its going to happen, every Balor feud on the main roster is lose random match on RAW as normal Finn, then feud for 4 months in which he brings the paint out and proceeds to win all the following matches.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Graves made it sound like Lesnar dominated AJ from start to finish. It was a close match, I thought AJ was going to win a few times during that match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is the apron really the hardest part of the ring or is that just something that they like to say?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Hasn't Reigns been on MizTV a few times in the recent past?


He was technically on it the week The Shield reunited :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> There is literally no one but the Miz and the Bar for the Shield to feud with? Yikes.


Shows you how weak the WWE roster is. Best roster in a long time, my ass.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh no, Roman in a speaking capacity. Please no, anything but that. Give me sister Abigail. ANYTHING except him speaking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Clique said:


> bouncin to Joe's theme with @Amber B like


I'm saying though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Is the apron really the hardest part of the ring or is that just something that they like to say?


The apron has the steel beams that go from post to post


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Clique said:


> Do something special at Christmas Raw Live?
> 
> Raw 25th Anniversary will be their next big show before the Rumble in January.
> 
> December is a throwaway month anyway with it being the end of the year and the holiday season.


Yeah maybe do a Wild Card Finals like SD last year, have all the belts be defended.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Damn Finn's been takin a lot of clean losses lately.


As long as he beat The House of SD, everything is fine in Vince´s world.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well I didn't know if I was gonna watch this live or not. I'm late but I am here, let's see how long that lasts..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

HBKRollins said:


> Yeah maybe do a Wild Card Finals like SD last year, have all the belts be defended.


And the good news is that Raw cannot turn into complete shit afterwards like Smackdown, cause it´s already complete shit. :grin2:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOL "no autographs please" t shirt, is that sasha banks t shirt


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

G&A are officially jobbers. You can see the despair in Anderson’s face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That AJ/Brock match :banderas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This was the best match last night.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not much time until Gallows and Anderson are either released or ask for their release.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They have nothing planned tonight with the pointless WWE shop segment and another recap


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Anderson and Gallows :lol Excellent impression of Austin


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Recap Raw show tonight looking like it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The live crowd just started laughing at Jason Jordan lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So JJ is going to turn heel because Angle didn't give him special treatment as his son.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol Jordan is so turning heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"I'm the only person who can beat Braun" :lmao

Yeah ok JJ kay2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, Jason Jordan is hilarious


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Stupid Jordan :lol
> 
> "I'm the only person who can beat Braun" :lmao
> 
> Yeah ok JJ kay2


I literally laughed out loud when he said that :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JJ the only guy that can be Strowman on the roster, Yo JJ you might want to brace yourself for a wellness policy violation because your smoking some good shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

OH boy here comes Asuka to deliver a promo. And the audience are like What?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jordan is cringe


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

All this better lead to a Jason Jordan heel turn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Jordan stuff has to end. It's been so fucking pointless and has gone nowhere since it started.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they made you think Jordan had balls at the start of the show by stepping up to Triple H, then immediately make him a pussy afterwards lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its paige time, paige and asuka lezzing it off


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So JJ is going to turn heel because Angle didn't give him special treatment as his son.


That should of happened like a week or two after he found out he was Angle's son.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The apron has the steel beams that go from post to post


WWE can tend to exaggerate certain things like how much the steel steps weigh and things like that. So I wanted to ask to be sure.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol @ JJ, "But, dad, I lied when I said my knee was 100%."


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Asuka's hot :draper2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason Jordan wussing out :bosque


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I kinda hope JJ pussing out becomes a thing. I think I kinda like him as a cowardly heel :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're going in hard with JJ and Braun. Vince sees them as their next stars.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

This is television?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok finally they're doing something right with Jordan, making him a self entitled daddy's boy asking for favors, also making him delusional by saying he's the only one who can beat Braun will add alot comedic value to him cause that was funny as fuck.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

its noway they doing Finn/Brock at the rumble with all the loses Finn been taken.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DANA BROOKE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Jordan turns heel, he better get massively over. He's already been rejected as a babyface big time.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Raw presented by Buweiser eh


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuka's going to destroy Dana Brooke like she did on her NXT debut :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana's lips look horrible :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Dana looking hot tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Asuka is awesome! Dana Brooke has a cool theme.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dana should never have promo time


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Destroy her Asuka!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still blows my mind that they released Emma and this botch machine still has a job.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana looking nice and thick.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Asuka's holes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha Asuka mocking Dana :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh, Dana's in action.










And she even did her VINTAGE head pat! :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Dana should never have promo time


Neither should most of the roster :lol



Asuka moving on to "established" workers now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana still employed, Emma's not :eyeroll


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

she's lupid


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka being great again. Viscous back hand :mark


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> There is literally no one but the Miz and the Bar for the Shield to feud with? Yikes.


would be perfect timing for them to bring Sanity to Raw. That could be a pretty good feud.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Vicious and hilarious all at the same time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe this is a thing...you have to go through Asuka before getting released.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I feel for Dana. Coulden't they use a local jobber to put Asuka over more? Senseless really.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Love me some Asuka :book


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

People still crying over the Emma's injury prone ass pretending like she was some huge loss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns' next :mark...wonder what happens...maybe a IC title match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I member the last time Roman was on MizTV


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Dana looking nice and thick.


More like stupid THICC, my dude. :ellen

Good to see that she's found a workout regimen that's enabled her to maintain her physique better, although I still miss her cut look from NXT.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Great showing from Asuka


Booke T fuck off with you pitiful attempt at Japanese. Ichiban isn't hard to say, you idiot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Maybe this is a thing...you have to go through Asuka before getting released.


Lio Rush is that you?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Samoan Luger is next with the miz. God that sounds terrible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm hoping this Roman/Miz segment leads to something Shield related *hopes*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So we're back to The Shield vs Miz and The Bar now?

yawn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I member the last time Roman was on MizTV


I member too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When is Axel taking that neck brace off? :lol He's gonna be wearing it forever at this rate LOL.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Miz ever gonna have a feud over the IC Title again? At this point i think the IC Title is just apart of his suit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If Jordan turns heel, he better get massively over. He's already been rejected as a babyface big time.


Jordan's singles career









Jason Jordan is surely toast as a singles competitor period. Almost nobody overcomes the false relation or "next so and so" bit (if Big Show hadn't been rebounding during the NWO angle he very well may not have himself), and the crowd has never been this universally snippy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Led" the Shield to victory :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Roman trolling Miz :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No mention of that terrible Miz/Corbin match? Probably for the best


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh his mumps is back


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Since when was Roman the leader of the shield.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That´s what makes Miz great. He did not simply ignore the Corbin match. 20 seconds, small seconds, but so important.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Calm down Michael Cole :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY Dean & Seth too :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The whole Shield coming out.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

led?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Michael Cole returning to selling Roman as hard as Schiavone sold The Yetti :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Abisial said:


> People still crying over the Emma's injury prone ass pretending like she was some huge loss.


She's at least 5x better than Dana. Yeah it was a fucking huge lost cause she had massive potential, that WWE failed to convert on.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Miz ever gonna have a feud over the IC Title again? At this point i think the IC Title is just apart of his suit.


Yeah, with Roman Luger


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wanted Roman to get cheered so they all had to come out


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Weird crowd, there were no boos when Miz first introduced Roman and when their music hit. Must be one of the Roman-friendly towns.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Michael Cole returning to selling Roman as hard as Schiavone sold The Yetti :maury


Does that mean, in 20 years Cole will have a podcast where he drunkily rewatches the shows as well?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well seth thats because your cunt of a boss breaks up the others


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Still blows my mind that they released Emma and this botch machine still has a job.


She has big tits. That is all.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Let's hope Miz, Seth and Dean carry the mic work in this segment


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Does that mean, in 20 years Cole will have a podcast where he drunkily rewatches the shows as well?


Tony Schiavone does this? Is that on PodcastOne?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lolz Miz winning?


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

eva maryse wont be happy


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So tired of this feud


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this segment is going no where.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG I can't stop laughing at Dean right now, his mannerisms are so good :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz getting cheered.

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

virus21 said:


> She has big tits. That is all.


I am not sure why people rated Emma so highley. She was and is hot. But she was annoying lol. And tbh pretty sloppy ring work, still better then Dana. But little to none character work. But hey different stroaks and all huh.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Tony Schiavone does this? Is that on PodcastOne?


Yeah on MLW. Pretty funny since the other guy knows more bout the show then Tony does :lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Did the crowd chant Miz is awesome? Because i agree


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I've now heard more "Miz is awesome" than "Roman's awesome" chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheap pop.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh dear :lol 
Crowd ruling this segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lighting botch.

:lmao


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

miz is indeed awesome


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Shield is boring and overrated


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I've now heard more "Miz is awesome" than "Roman's awesome" chants.


And if Miz didn´t know how to play the game AND be a pro, he´d said that right now. And we´d all have pissed ourselves laughing.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So Roman is about to become an IC Champion.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz finally getting some chants :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Even the light crew is getting tired of this :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I liked it when The Shield were badass mercenaries that would have kicked the fuck out of Miz by now and bounced through the crowd, not cutting wisecracking promos.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GOAT Miz on fire...as usual.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ just fuck off


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uh oh, here comes the rumored Reigns' IC Title feud. :mark:

Fuck him up, BIG DAWG. >


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman panders so damn much


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Shield is boring and overrated


Nah, just the "leader" is.



Does roman even know what grateful means. God he is terrible


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Roman well become the new IC champion. Ambrose and Rollins get the tag belts back. Top of the mountain!


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

They're doing a good job to keep the segment on track :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Say Houston one more time, Roman


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody is getting fired over those lights. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Poor Curtis Axel hes never gonna get out of that neckbrace


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> So Roman is about to become an IC Champion.


Probably, so he can be a grand slam champion.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If Roman is going to get the IC title, Seth and Dean better get their tag titles back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"WE BO-LIEVE!" chants. :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Say Houston one more time, Roman


LOL. he's pondering like hell out there


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean is just killing me right now :lmao

"Oh my god dude, we're so stupid, we have to go through the Miztourage first" :lmao

Axel's "OH SHIT" face :lmao

Dean saying BOO to Axel :lmao

OMG I'm sorry but I loved this segment, it was hilarious.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

God please no. A match? please no.


Miz would carry him to the best match of his life probably.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"We Bolieve" :mark


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Curtis Axel has great facial expressions. He deserves a little push.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bo Dallas out here looking like Mickey Rourke's son. 

LOL


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The crowd tonight is jokes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They have zero storyline for the Shield.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Of course roman music plays(edited shield song). Also who the hell are the hounds of justice? shield not good enough? lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That was a predictable but fun segment xD

Rollins: "Hey.....Miz has a title!"

:lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

The shield is so cool together.
I absolutely hate them as singles opponents, but together they kick ass.
Nice promo. Great crowd btw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is it just me but were the Shield better as Heels? IT suited their whole gimmick more. As it is seems they have no storyline.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> They have zero storyline for the Shield.


Yep. So much so that it was pretty much pointless to put them together again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jason Jordan looks healthy as fugg!

Put him in Roman's spot.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins' knee to the face looked vicious there. That and the dirty deeds combo seemed so much more violent than the triple powerbomb.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny segment with Miz and Shield. The Houston crowd has been into everything tonight. I wish I was there it looks like a good time.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

man i loved when dx made cole there bitch and austin bitch slapped him live on tv


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> God please no. A match? please no.
> 
> 
> Miz would carry him to the best match of his life probably.


Impossible seeing as Miz's best match isn't better than Roman's best match. 

:lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Roman is much better with the Shield. Keep them together, please. He actually got the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand. Good promos by all.

But it would be a real bad decision for Miz to drop the IC title to Roman of all people when he's gonna be beating Brock in a few months. Let someone up and coming...I dunno...Elias have it. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

xNECROx said:


> Of course roman music plays(edited shield song). Also who the hell are the hounds of justice? shield not good enough? lol


The Hounds of Justice has been one of their nicknames since like 2013, it's nothing new :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun is the most over guy in the WWE, he should be the FOTC until The Dream is ready.

Nothing from tonight has come close to matching the pop he got in the opening segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3 :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Braun will eat you Charly :yum:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charrrly.... Charlehhhhh!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nuski said:


> LOL. he's pondering like hell out there


It's just annoying how he has to resort in saying Houston a million times just to get over.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

GOOD

LEAVES


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

KOMania1 said:


> Impossible seeing as Miz's best match isn't better than Roman's best match.
> 
> :lol


I'm talking about wrestling a match, not a spot fest.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Kinda wish they had something of relevance for The Shield to actually do. Feels like they're slumming it way below their pay grade.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't mind Roman holding the Intercontinental Title, I like the Miz but it will be nice for someone else to hold it. Dean and Seth could win back the RAW Tag Team Titles so it would be cool for all 3 guys to hold a title like they used to. Or is it too?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. So much so that it was pretty much pointless to put them together again.


Oh come on now lol, you know what the point was :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So :braun trying to put over Jordan now


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. So much so that it was pretty much pointless to put them together again.


 Roman is going to lead S&D Security to the tag titles :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932794177808605185


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Roman is going to lead S&D Security to the tag titles :lol


Should've left Seth and Dean together by themselves. They were perfectly fine at that point. Their storyline in the summer leading to them getting back together was the best storyline on the show. This is just lame now.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> I'm talking about wrestling a match, not a spot fest.


Yes because he didn't wrestle a match with Daniel Bryan. 

:lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

I miss Seth as WWE champ :vincecry


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun puts over Jordan I riot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gargano vs Dunne on NXT this week? that one match will destroy anything we saw on Survivor Series last night.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm kind of excited for JJ vs Braun. Should be interesting.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Welp, rest in peace Miz title reign.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

They gotta stop the fucking 1v1 spam to "Progress" tag feuds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ohhhh yay Deano in singles action :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay. At least Seth and Dean have something to do tonight too!


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Might be the Jordan turn as early as tonight, Vince-willing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man this shit is awful with these repeat matches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ugh. How many Sheasaro/Ambrollins matches are we going to see? They work well together and all, but this is just too damn much.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

KOMania1 said:


> Yes because he didn't wrestle a match with Daniel Bryan.
> 
> :lol


That was okay, the worst bryan ppv match I've seen. All subjective, I guess. 


I'm really get sick of the Shield vs The Bar matches, single or tags.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

IC title match tonight...welp. Not even waiting until next week.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah it seems like Recap Random Matches Raw tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Are there even five measly teams on Raw?

Rollins/Seth
Bar
I guess Gallows and Anderson
Do Miztourage count?
Who else is there?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love seeing Dean and Seth support each other in singles matches :woo


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Ugh. How many Sheasaro/Ambrollins matches are we going to see? They work well together and all, but this is just too damn much.


Exactly. Haven't watched one of their matches since Cesaro fucked his teeth up and even then I was skipping their Raw ones. Way overkill.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

These Ambrose/Rollins vs Sheamus/Cesaro matches are getting so boring


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wouldn't mind Roman holding the Intercontinental Title, I like the Miz but it will be nice for someone else to hold it. Dean and Seth could win back the RAW Tag Team Titles so it would be cool for all 3 guys to hold a title like they used to. Or is it too?


----------



## eisforpants (Sep 24, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean is just killing me right now :lmao
> 
> "Oh my god dude, we're so stupid, we have to go through the Miztourage first" :lmao
> 
> ...




I thought it was a really fun segment, but then again I don't have a hate hard on for Roman either, so I can appreciate the fact that I'm watching 1/2 naked men play fight and enjoy the nonsense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is The Revival like...ever coming back?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole, stop selling Dean short, he's not just a former WWE Champion, he's a former two time IC Champ, former US Champ and former Tag Team Champ.

Did I just hear Seth call him Deano? The nickname is official!!! :woo


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Ugh. How many Sheasaro/Ambrollins matches are we going to see? They work well together and all, but this is just too damn much.


This. They have been feuding since july. Have they got no other teams?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Are there even five measly teams on Raw?
> 
> Rollins/Dean
> Bar
> ...



Rollins/Dean
The Bar
Gallows and Anderson
Hardys (injured)
The Revival (injured)


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god i hate rematches


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Are there even five measly teams on Raw?
> 
> Rollins/Seth
> Bar
> ...


That one team from NXT that's always hurt.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> These Ambrose/Rollins vs Sheamus/Cesaro matches are getting so boring


It's like Vince watched the match at Summerslam as was like _"Hey, that match was really good! I know!! I'll have these guys face each other every single week for the next 3 months! The fans will love that!"_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Ugh. How many Sheasaro/Ambrollins matches are we going to see? They work well together and all, but this is just too damn much.


There is really no depth in the tag division.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> God please no. A match? please no.
> 
> 
> Miz would carry him to the best match of his life probably.


lol BS

Miz is a much much better talker, but Roman is much better wrestler. Miz's best match ever wouldnt crack Roman's top 5.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> That was okay, the worst bryan ppv match I've seen. All subjective, I guess.
> 
> 
> I'm really get sick of the Shield vs The Bar matches, single or tags.


Fair enough, I don't mean to come off as aggressive, just friendly banter here. 
Personally, I think Miz and Ziggler had one of the best psychology driven feuds and matches of the past few years so I'm expecting fun stuff from him and Roman.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> It's like Vince watched the match at Summerslam as was like _"Hey, that match was really good! I know!! I'll have these guys face each other every single week for the next 3 months! The fans will love that!"_


The SummerSlam and No Mercy matches were great!

All these random matches on Raw are so overkill, it should be done by now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I want to see Braun but this has been a tough show..we are at 9 beers now. God damnit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Welp, rest in peace Miz title reign.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There is no tag division other than Ambrollins and The Bar though. Hardyz are out, Revival are out, The Club are a joke.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care this is yet another Ambrollins/Shesaro match of some sort, I'm just glad to see Dean in singles action.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm late as fuck but Dunne/Gargano on actual TV this Wednesday???? :YES :WOO


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Sigh can we get new rivalries at some point this quarter or are we going to drag these out until Rumble?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> There is no tag division other than Ambrollins and The Bar though. Hardyz are out, Revival are out, The Club are a joke.


They need to bring Sanity up and have them feud with the Shield. 

Although Sanity losing it's first feud probably wouldnt be good.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Zac512 said:


> They need to bring Sanity up and have them feud with the Shield.
> 
> Although Sanity losing it's first feud probably wouldnt be good.


Sanity are not coming up anytime soon.

AOP though....


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't blame WWE for the state of the RAW tag division...well...
I can blame them for the Club and Miztourage not being kayfabe competition for the Shield. 
I can't blame them for the Hardyz and the Revival being hit by injuries. Breaking up Enzo and Cass on top of the other stuff probably forced WWE to keep this feud going just so the Bar have something to do :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean just slapping everyone now :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth is me right now :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Bar vs D&SS feels like it's been going on for years..........................

What a shit way to kill the Dean-Rollins tag team.

Once they win the title back, have AoP debut and win it clean. The rematch a miscue can cost D&SS


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Every match they do is the exact same too, do something different lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zac512 said:


> They need to bring Sanity up and have them feud with the Shield.
> 
> Although Sanity losing it's first feud probably wouldnt be good.


 Sanity would need to go over but there's zero chance of that happening against Roman and D&S Security.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Zac512 said:


> lol BS
> 
> Miz is a much much better talker, but Roman is much better wrestler. Miz's best match ever wouldnt crack Roman's top 5.


I guess psychology isn't your thing then. Oh well


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean is so durable. They really should emphasise that more about him tbh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What's the deal with Dean's elbow? Anyone know? He's been wearing a pad and sleeve for a few weeks now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Yes that would be fun to see again! :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean is so durable. They really should emphasise that more about him tbh.


I would hope so after all the hell he put his body through in CZW.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man they've fucked Dean and Seth real hard for this shit =\

They were a million times better as a tag team, but no gotta reunite TS and do this Bar feud for 1,009 years.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!! :woo

I love how protected Dirty Deeds is as a finisher.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match. Crowd came alive at the end. Loved seeing Seth get involved, too. I look forward to them winning the titles again and eventually start their feud that will be the best in the company.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That finish was very stupid and made no sense. Oh well, good match I guess..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shut the hell up Matt :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great advice Matt :ti


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> They were a million times better as a tag team, but no gotta reunite TS and do this Bar feud for 1,009 years.....


The Rollins/Ambrose storyline came to a stretching halt after the won the titles at SummerSlam. They really had no clue what to do with them after the big win.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Matt Hardy putting over Braun Strowman :banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Basically your going to die, you can do two things. Accept it and like it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just let Matt be broken already or give him a gimmick called Dad Matt.

He'll just go around doing embarrassing middle aged dad stuff.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

This raw has been boring


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I want Matt Hardy Version 3.0.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL they should just have JJ talk to random people backstage and all of them say how scary Braun is and JJ gets more and more freaked out :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't wait for Dean/Seth story to start.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The Rollins/Ambrose storyline came to a stretching halt after the won the titles at SummerSlam. They really had no clue what to do with them after the big win.


 Improvise. Call some tag teams up, move someone over and cover for the injuries. Get AoP up in January so they can go over them.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Just let Matt be broken already or give him a gimmick called Dad Matt.
> 
> He'll just go around doing embarrassing middle aged dad stuff.


Well now I want to see Dad Hardy lol! He could make Dad Jokes. :laugh:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Any of my friends here?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man Seth really needs to win some matches with his new finisher lol, ever since he reunited with Dean I don't think he's pinned one person


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa in those pants :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, what is next for Alexa's eternal reign of terror?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

sailord said:


> This raw has been boring


 More so than usual.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

PAIGE!!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol that... wasn't a great match... at all.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alexa with an in ring promo? shocking


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa in dem pants. :banderas LAWD HAV MERSEH. :ellen


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

GOD I WANT TO FIRE MY CUM IN HER EYES, so wrong i know but god damn she's gorgeous


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Gawd, the squeaky voice is :Out


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

END THIS REIGN.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Alexa's reactions are definitely diminishing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I don’t know why everyone loves The Shield, literally all the do is bury everyone they come into contact with because they make HHH and Vince’s dicks hard.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Thats it...I'm done


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mickie reintroducing Paige?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was actually expecting Paige there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mickie James? really? .....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are they airing a Raw replay?


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Mickie and Minnie mouse again? :yawn


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Greta match?


Bad selling, bad psychology, boring as fuck. Who thinks that's a great match?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I don’t know why everyone loves The Shield, literally all the do is bury everyone they come into contact with because they make HHH and Vince’s dicks hard.


Being in The Shield has made me care even less about Ambrose.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everybody going for the cheap pops


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So, what is next for Alexa's eternal reign of terror?


Hopefully Paige ending it ASAP. Not gonna happen though


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone's mother has come out to do a promo against Alexa Bliss oh no


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh so everyone is gonna come out with Paige coming out last?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here we go, lets bring out the entire Women's division....sigh


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Biscuit butt and Alexa checking out her own ass is the best part of the show.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

botch fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige will be coming back here I know it. Fuckin horrible promos until Paige.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, they're still trying to push the biscuit butt jab. :deandre

That'd be perfect for Charlotte, considering she's got no ass whatsoever. 8*D

But for Alexa? Yeah no, get fucked. :tripsscust


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh we're still on Mickie/Alexa.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW crickets for Bayley.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh so everyone is gonna come out with Paige coming out last?


I don't know why, but I giggled at reading this.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Here we go, lets bring out the entire Women's division....sigh


Only the 700th womens clusterfuck match of the year :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige in 3...2...1


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Go hug yourself Bayley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ this means smackdown will have a segment where all the smackdown will want a title shot


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Paige save this please


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paige or na?


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Another "we all challenge you and must settle the no.1 contenders spot in the ring together" promo segment? 

They've given up on the women's division. I'm so sick of talented women being shoe-horned into segments with no rhyme or reason to them.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fire Alicia


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

After Paige comes out, Stephanie should announce a Raw Women's Championship tournament.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully Paige comes out riding Brad Maddox like a horse.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What is this WWE 2010 where everyone comes out? Wow, the women really do suck on the mic


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please for the love of god make this stop......


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Foxy for some reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on please let Paige return and save this segment.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess all the women are going to come out, then have a battle royal to determine the challenger.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Cringe segments like this causes people to over rate Bliss


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

As the sole survivor and the only one of these women who didn't get wrecked at Survivor Series, how did Asuka not come out during this segment. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I don’t know why everyone loves The Shield, literally all the do is bury everyone they come into contact with because they make HHH and Vince’s dicks hard.


Because not everybody is you and has irrational over the top hatred for The Shield? I swear you talk about them more than I do :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, so much for Paige.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Paige again.

What in the world are they waiting for?

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Being in The Shield has made me care even less about Ambrose.


Same, he feels like such a third wheel there


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Fire Alicia


Doesn't she get a lot of screen time on Total Divas or something?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BORING


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fuck this segment


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

They're doing this AGAIN!?

Where's Paige you creatively-starved devourers of time and talent!? F**k off.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was hoping Asuka was gonna come out and challenge her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The same losers Bliss has already beaten? fpalm

Fuck just give Asuka the title already.....


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Who am I supposed to root for in this match? :yawn


Bliss hasn't annihilated Fox yet, so, maybe she should get her turn.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck you creative where the fuck is Paige 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Who cares about any of those four for a totle match? Give us Paige you old senite twat waffling douche!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

WWE doesn't agree with the phrase "something is better than nothing"


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

BORING.

Sasha sucks now, Bayley sucks, Alicia is horrible and Mickie is a jobber


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

They are not even trying this raw makes this worse raw has no ppv in December


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'd rather watch Yoshi Tatsu wrestle then have that segment again


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how everybody wants Paige now :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KOMania1 said:


> They're doing this AGAIN!?
> 
> Where's Paige you creatively-starved devourers of time and talent!? F**k off.


They are honestly fools. Probably still pissed because Paige posted a photo on IG. So lame.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This might be the worst Raw of the year.

Just need a stupid closer like last weeks to make it a lock.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a terrible feeling that Alicia Fox is going to win this match lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> No Paige again.
> 
> What in the world are they waiting for?
> 
> :lmao


its emmalina all over again


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> As the sole survivor and the only one of these women who didn't get wrecked at Survivor Series, how did Asuka not come out during this segment. :lmao


They're probably waiting until WrestleMania, which is sadly the right choice at this point. Best not to rush the title on her anyway.

It's clear this feud is gonna be another holdover whoever wins (if there's even a finish). All of those four are geeks.

And where the hell is Paige?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how everybody wants Paige now :lol


Paige has been my favorite women's wrestler since she debuted on Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how everybody wants Paige now :lol


 I hate her, but god even I wanted the return.

It's preferable to seeing these losers getting another chance.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how everybody wants Paige now :lol


Oh I dont. I just expected her to come out lol


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

In what world does Angle not give Asuka a shot at being number 1 contender after carrying Raw to victory? But does Bayley who was first elimination from the team.

Loving your logic as always WWE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is no rational justification for Asuka not being the challenger for the title or for her not being on the fatal 4 way match (no reason to book her against Dana of all people earlier tonight).

WWE lacks the capacity to book the women's division properly.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

sailord said:


> They are not even trying this raw makes this worse raw has no ppv in December


Yeah, just realized RAW is going straight from Survivor Series to Royal Rumble, how bizarre.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like Paige and don’t care about leaked sex tapes or a young person having some fun. Call me a bad guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Its one of the worst periods of the year, i dont expect anything special till the WM season near the Rumble. Also i dont expect Paige that earlier


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yassssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

FINALLY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, she's baaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

She's back.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Paige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

There she is.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FINALLY.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

THERE WE GO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAYAYAYAYA PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Birdo's ex-****** perro is back after all. :O


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paige :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The "Scream for Me" graphic is deliciously ironic.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK good.

Let Paige win the damn title. Would much rather have Paige/Asuka than Asuka/Alexa.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

THAT POP GADDAM


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MARKING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yall can slut shame Paige all you wanna, she looking better than ever wens3


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

stop trying to milk it, and just talk!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No Maddox or Xavier chants? Houston I am disappointed with you


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp, Y'all wanted her, Paige is back people.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Quick, are Paige and Del Rio still together and does Del Rio have an odd fetish for unleashing himself on title belts?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Isn't it the third hour of Raw right now? 53 pages? Surely not ...?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is her face white with make up?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

AYYYYYY! :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Yall can slut shame Paige all you wanna, she looking better than ever wens3


I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OMG PAIGE IS NOT NAKED THIS TIME :CENA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I guess this means she's broken up with Alberto for good? Cos I doubt WWE would have let her come back if she was still with him.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige in her vintage doninatrix gear. She’s missing her white lipstick though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

NXT invasion?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MANDY ROSE.

:sodone


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Mandy Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is no one wrestling?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

gif Paige's ass plz


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WHAT THE FUGG IS HAPPENING!?!?

Women's Nexus?!?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MANDY ROSE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy's ass, goddamn :book


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how everybody wants Paige now :lol


I already wanted her. :evil


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE GOLDEN GODDESS MANDY ROSE IS HERE!!! :mark: :ellen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cum dumpster got a clique. Good for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how everybody wants Paige now :lol


Paige was my Peyton before Peyton were in WWE :shrug

Yes, she fucked up a lot, but she was a very talented wrestler before all the shitstorm happened.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mandy Rose called up? :mark


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Wait a DQ in a fatal 4way?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paige as a stable leader, interesting.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did they throw the match out? It was a fatal 4 way, there's no DQs in those :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mandy botched that shit bad. If she's called up, I hope she's ready. Sonia is a surprise.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> No Maddox or Xavier chants? Houston I am disappointed with you


I think at this point people just felt sorry for her.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Paige looks good.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Asuka-Paige for the title at mania wens3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MANDY ROSE AND PAIGE


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

On second thought, the blonde is looking quite edible out there.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Forget Paige. It's Mandy Rose!!!!
but Peyton is the most ready!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best thing Raw has done since giving us Braun.

TY TY TY!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They did something right and interesting.

:mark:

Well done, WWE.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh yeah those women teams worked so well last time. Team PCB Team Bad...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well this RAW just went from complete shit to fucking amazing for me with the Mandy Rose debut


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow. That was interesting.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So, that's why Mandy never got something solid to do on NXT TV all this time.

Interesting combination of chicks to put together.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alicia Fox getting her ass out of there :bosque

Mandy Rose is here :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ALL THE WAY IN FOR THIS! 

PAIGE IS BACK! :mark:

And Mandy Rose.... :homer :homer


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Paige gets an insane return pop... and turns heel. 

Still, was a nice segment though and good to see Mandy Rose debut (not sold at all on Sonya). Intrigued to see how this plays out.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome Paige got a great reception and we get some new blood in the Women's division, too.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well raw did need some more women but so did smackdown


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paige never needs to wear red lipstick


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think the Raw woman officially has outshone the SD woman division with this. Great return for Paige. Mandy is hot good spot on Bayley. She is a bit rusty though. But well see where it goes. They make Paige turn heel though :lol. They are geniuses.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'M SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!! Paige is back!!!! Sonya is pretty awesome! Mandy Rose has time to improve so we will see how she goes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mandy Rose is future women's champion. She has a lot of potential.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn Paige is so much better than those NXT pretenders Bayley and Sasha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS Paige


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Y'all thirsty as hell in here, meanwhile I'm just happy a great talent is back :lol Never change WF


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glad Paige is back but who the fuck is those other women. Did they even make NXT TV :lol This company


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

As a heel? Why not steer into a face run, that way "smart fans" have less reason to chant :focus


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so happy Paige is back, but it sucks Emma is gone.

Paige and Emma were my favs of their division. 

Sigh.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not to pee on anybody's bonfire, but for me, the women in WWE have evolved well beyond Paige's abilities. Same with Lita, Trish, Michelle McCool, Bellas, and every other DIVA that threatened to return.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Why is it that every jobber is made to look like Goldberg when they first debut?

Who do they think they are fooling?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, Paige was a little hard on that crowd, the building is probably only half full, you can really only expect them to make so much noise!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That is without doubt the hottest stable of all time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SavoySuit said:


> I think at this point people just felt sorry for her.


Yeah, she was definitely not a in a good mental place for a long time. However, for the white knights here saying "slut shaming", no, its called being professional in not letting your man blow his load all over a symbol of the company you work for that the company has entrusted to you.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Welp, no one saw that one coming.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mandy's move looked a bit eh.

I don't know about Sonya though. Bit random :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Glad Paige is back but who the fuck is those other women. Did they even make NXT TV :lol This company


That's the true goddess of WWE


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to see Paige back, and to see The Golden Goddess being called up. :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> You know, Paige was a little hard on that crowd, the building is probably only half full, you can really only expect them to make so much noise!


Yeah, this having WWE 4 nights in the same building is really not a good idea.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932803989132886016


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Many Rose is future women's champion. She has a lot of potential.


She's a hot blonde, of course she's getting the championship. Potential or not.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sasha and her forehead probably gonna get their wish and move to Smackdown.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was thinking the other day. Maybe the reason why they didn't had Mandy on NXT tv was because she was going straight to the main roster. Let her swim or sink I guess.

Sonya though :hmm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Female Shield? :laugh


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why did Paige have to attack Bayley? I like both of them so much, I am conflicted lol!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL dq in a fatal 4 way even after saying its a nodq


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mandy got some ass on her.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mandy needs to really get to work on her in ring skills. Maybe some on the main roster can help her, but I dont expect much in ring from her


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't believe they actually put Paige back on t.v. after those shenanigans.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Mandy about to take Alexa spot.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Paige Wars returning?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are they gonna explain how Paige is friends with Mandy and Sonya?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Yeah, she was definitely not a in a good mental place for a long time. However, for the white knights here saying "slut shaming", no, its called being professional in not letting your man blow his load all over a symbol of the company you work for that the company has entrusted to you.


If that offends you, you'd probably have suffered multiple heart attacks if you travelled and partyed one week with the Horsemen.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lined up in order of height....


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Damn - Mandy Rose makes Alexa look like a barking dog


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Golden Goddess vs The Goddess fucking make it happen WWE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TRIPLE POWERBOMB, DAMNIT!*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, they're also jumping Bliss.

These three don't play. FINALLY, some excitement in the women's division.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alexa is the Arnold Terminator and Mandy is the Robert Patrick Terminator.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mandy > Alexa


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No fucks to give about Paige, but I'm 100% on board with Mandy being allied with her in order to hotshot Rose into relevancy by using Paige's momentum.

Damn those Jezebels for attacking Poor Alexa, though. D':


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Not to pee on anybody's bonfire, but for me, the women in WWE have evolved well beyond Paige's abilities. Same with Lita, Trish, Michelle McCool, Bellas, and every other DIVA that threatened to return.


You do know that Alexa Bliss is champion right? Paige is a better wrestler and probably almost (if not as) good of a talker as she is.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sonya and Mandy getting called up just proves how useless NXT is.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shield F.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Are they gonna explain how Paige is friends with Mandy and Sonya?


Nope.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just give these three ladies a can of spray paint and call it a wrestling boom.

LOL.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Are they gonna explain how Paige is friends with Mandy and Sonya?


They helped her train in the PC when she came back


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Alexa looking at her replacement in Mandy Rose :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good backstage segment, as well.

:mark: :mark:

Finally something refreshing. I'm digging it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

THIRD HOUR WARNING. Nothing draws from here on out.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I gotta admit. I really enjoyed them beating Alexa's ass.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Baha! I love it. Awkward silence, and Paige is just like "Fuck it" and attacks Bliss :lol

Cum dumpster or not, I've missed Paige.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No fucks to give about Paige, but I'm 100% on board with Mandy being allied with her in order to hotshot Rose into relevancy by using Paige's momentum.
> 
> Damn those Jezebels for attacking Poor Alexa, though. D':


Yeah, if things go well for her, I can see Mandy breaking out of Paige's group in a big way.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Never liked Paige, so I don't really care about her return. But at least now I don't have to hear people crying about her not being back anymore. Interesting to see Mandy and Sonya called up compared to the rest of the NXT ladies. But best of luck to them both. The women's division needed some new blood.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Nope.


If they are halfway intelligent they will explain that Paige met them while rehabbing are NXT, so of course they will never do that.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Alexa is turning face she really needs to drop the title. A war between Asuka and the newcomers led by Paige is a much better program for 'Mania.

This is something new and definitely what the women's division needs.

Also they should really call Iconic up to SmackDown after this. Like forthwith. That division needs help, especially with a face Charlotte champion.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If that offends you, you'd probably have suffered multiple heart attacks if you travelled and partyed one week with the Horsemen.


Is there video or pics of them jerking off on any of their titles? No because they had too much respect for them.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on Braun, squash this geek.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why didn't Bliss make any sounds when getting attacked?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow.

I'm actually digging this stable.

Good job WWE.

We needed this in the Raw womans division!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Imagine if the women's division was one group.

STACKED!

You could have a WWE Women's champ, Intercontinental champ, and Tag Team champs!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bye JJ


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

JJ's theme is so annoying omg


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jason Jordan, godspeed! We'll make sure you are in the HOF "In Memorium".


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Glad Paige is back but who the fuck is those other women. Did they even make NXT TV :lol This company


Agreed, was pretty unnecessary to bring those two, could have used more well known NXT stars instead. Paige's return was good though.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Out of all the women they could have called up they chose Sonya and Mandy Rose? :lol

Also I can't wait for Mandy to be Bliss 2.0 and get a monster push *sarcasm*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The real main event tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Are they gonna explain how Paige is friends with Mandy and Sonya?


It's simple, she recruited them when she was training for her comeback


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Imagine getting rewarded for being an embarrassment to the company for over a year...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy is smoking, thoooo


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> You do know that Alexa Bliss is champion right? Paige is a better wrestler and probably almost (if not as) good of a talker as she is.


Alexa is a heel. She doesn't need to be a great worker in the sense of doing slick moves. She has a heel Repertoire.
And Paige isn't that great of a wrestler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH is here!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fuck off kane


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so they protect Jordan, I like it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Mandy is smoking, thoooo


Stunning


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

This should be the kick in the teeth the division needs, it's weird to see those two women called up to be with Paige, but new talent working with a veteran is always smart. A dominant heel faction full of new and returning faces instantly makes the division far better, now the booking, matches and writing needs to improve to compensate. 

Good start WWE.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh God. It's Kane. Ughh. I thought he was buried for good.

And there goes all the momentum Raw had with the NXT invasion.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Once again.

Jordan vs Strowman was the only long-term storyline on this week's Raw, don't build it up so much if Kane just interferes anyways.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK OFF KANE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Agreed, was pretty unnecessary to bring those two, could have used more well known NXT stars instead. Paige's return was good though.


But then who would fit the role of the generic blonde with tits?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh for fuck's sake. fpalm

Time for Kane to fuck off already.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PraXitude said:


> JJ's theme is so annoying omg


Yeah, its like every Sega Genesis and Super Nintendo fighting theme mixed together.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was some American Badass Undertaker sh*t from Kane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Current day Kane ruins everything. But I'm not letting him ruin the high of Paige and Mandy debuting tonight.  Nope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Out of all the women they could have called up they chose Sonya and Mandy Rose? :lol
> 
> Also I can't wait for Mandy to be the next Bliss replacement and get a monster push *sarcasm*


I suppose Iconic wouldn't have made any sense to be allied with Paige. Ruby Riot would have been a perfect choice, she has been doing nothing on NXT for a while and she has a similar look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun's reactions got me weak.:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He was trapped in a garbage truck for days and they are worried about a chair to the throat?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun selling like a boss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What is with this whole have Braun refuse medical attention for mortal injuries gimmick????


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Braun selling the fuck out of that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't choke on your aspirations Braun lol.

DEATH got em.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRAUN looking more and more like a babyface. And +1 to him for selling the chair guillotine so intensely. :clap



Mango13 said:


> The Golden Goddess vs The *Glitzy* Goddess fucking make it happen WWE


FTFY, brah.

But yeah, the Battle of the Goddesses needs to happen. :tucky


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is some good acting by Braun.

He IS acting right?!? .... I turned way when Kane fugged him up.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mandy Rose? Really? FFS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's some grade A acting from Braun.

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can Kane just go away. I appreciate all of the time he has put in the WWE, but dude, just go.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Gives me flashbacks to a few years back where Corporate Kane was interfering with EVERY SINGLE MATCH on the show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If that offends you, you'd probably have suffered multiple heart attacks if you travelled and partyed one week with the Horsemen.


Never said it offended me, just that it was unprofessional. The Horseman repeatedly acknowledged how unprofessional they were, that was a different era, pre-Mattel, pre-NYSE listing, pre-Linda "The Politician" McMahon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was some American Badass Undertaker sh*t from Kane.


That was BIG EVIL Undertaker thank you!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And just to put the rotten cherry on top, Braun sells the shit out of Kane's attack.

Ugh....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Because not everybody is you and has irrational over the top hatred for The Shield? I swear you talk about them more than I do :lol


If the shoe was on the other foot and Miz was burying/squashing/destroying The Shield guys all the time you and other Shield marks would be complaining just as much. Hell most of the Ambrose/Rollins fans have complained about their booking for the majority of the last couple of years and those two are protected and constantly treated like stars. 

You yourself weren’t too thrilled about The Bar beating The Shield the other week, imagine if The Bar were beating The Shield endlessly like The Shield guys have been squashing Miz all year.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Being in The Shield has made me care even less about Ambrose.


I liked Dean when he was by himself, Shield Dean is just the worst though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

But since I did stop by, I do have to say that thread title.. 100%

ositivity


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm glad the other company in town when I worked full time EMS had the arena where WWE matches were held. Kane fucks that up and the crowd gets to see what a cricothyrotomy looks like up close.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Braun's selling can be legitimately concerning sometimes! He is pretty good at selling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is protected constantly? I guess being protected means jobbing to Bray two nights in a row and Kane a few weeks back and doing nothing of note outside of a 2 month Tag title run. :lol


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

"You have momentum? 
Time to get Kane'd!" 

:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> But since I did stop by, I do have to say that thread title.. 100%
> 
> ositivity


I don't know, if we can't survive this fuckery, how will we survive the usual awful Road to Wrestlemania fuckery??


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Alexa is a heel. She doesn't need to be a great worker in the sense of doing slick moves. She has a heel Repertoire.
> And Paige isn't that great of a wrestler.


I am not saying that she is a great wrestler, I am saying she is better than Bliss WHO IS THE CHAMPION. And being a heel doesn't mean you have to suck in the ring, Charlotte, Sasha had great matches when they were heels, AJ was WOTY as a heel last year.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Gives me flashbacks to a few years back where Corporate Kane was interfering with EVERY SINGLE MATCH on the show.












:lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

While it's great to have Paige back i'm just sooooo excited about Mandy Rose debuting!! She completely death stared Alexa, I loved it!

What does this mean though? Alexa is the champion with this new heel group arriving and we also have the whole Asuka undefeated thing too? Can someone please go check on Dana Brooke and put her on suicide watch if needed??!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> He was trapped in a garbage truck for days and they are worried about a chair to the throat?


 Braun will be healed up by the end of the show. Braun cannot die.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Does this mean Miz main events the show :mark Wait just realized his opponent fpalm


Show has been terrible thus far


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great this babbling geek now...time for a break!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e5/63/ec/e563ec0ac32a19cbcac419b2a448ce19.jpg
> 
> :banderas[/QUOTE]
> 
> I was going to reply to a post or something.. but now I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Please bring back Neville


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*WHERE THE FUCK IS GULAK TO TELL US HE'S DOING FINE*


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I suppose Iconic wouldn't have made any sense to be allied with Paige. Ruby Riot would have been a perfect choice, she has been doing nothing on NXT for a while and she has a similar look.


I only caught the ending part of the segment so idk what Paige's reasoning was for choosing Mandy & Sonya (if she even gave one) but yeah someone like Ruby Riot would have made a lot of sense and she's ready for the MR. Mandy and Sonya could have used more time down there. I feel like the might end up like Dana and get called up too soon.

Also I feel like Iconic will show up on SD tomorrow to even things out maybe?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ITAMI.............................


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noam :mark:

Please let Gulak talk. Much rather listen to him than Enzo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> I don't know, if we can't survive this fuckery, how will we survive the usual awful Road to Wrestlemania fuckery??


Nevermind, just heard Enzo's theme, I'm out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just in case anyone wanted this gif


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

When will Drew Gulak wrestle on Raw? I want him main eventing Raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Just in case anyone wanted this gif



You the real MVP


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t wait until cass comes back and kills this division 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Amore looking like a certified champeen with dat dere boxing robe. :yoshi

PSA: The 'Zo Train has 0 DIMES and NO BRAKES! :drose



DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, if things go well for her, I can see Mandy breaking out of Paige's group in a big way.


I'm confident that's the endgame and thankfully so. Unlike Paige, Mandy hasn't embarrassed herself on such a grand scale. Couple that with her being infinitely hotter than Paige and actually having a marketable look, there's no question that she, like Bliss, will be a cornerstone of the women's division for as long as she wishes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I'll be damned... the CW division is putting on entertaining segments now. Haha!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Does WWe understand that you can put more than three people in a faction??

Seriously, I find that annoying.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum just asked me where TJP was. I told her I'd completely forgotten about him and that was a good thing :lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Guess we're pretending Paige wasn't boring our asses to sleep with her promos and matches.


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If that offends you, you'd probably have suffered multiple heart attacks if you travelled and partyed one week with the Horsemen.




Haha I thought the same thing. I can only imagine the situations Flair, HBK, etc put their respective championships in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ehh Mandy is hot and like Bliss she has a marketable look. Not sure about her ring work or mic work yet. Well see when she goes solo.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

No Chanting!!!


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

It never ceases to amaze me that on a 3 hour show, the writers STILL have to resort to shoving entire divisions into one segment just so that we can get to those all important worthless jobber segments :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Gulak the new Lance Storm?

No offense to Lance Storm..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope Neville comes out


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

My create a player can cut a better promo then Cedric. Sad


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Kink_Brawn said:


> *Does WWe understand that you can put more than three people in a faction??*
> 
> Seriously, I find that annoying.


Yes they do. Look at Sanity.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Cole did not see that coming?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soooo that was.........yea I dont know.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jules said:


> Guess we're pretending Paige wasn't boring our asses to sleep with her promos and matches.


Wasn't the case for me, I've missed her. RAW's women's division needed a shot in the arm and Paige is one of their better overall talents.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

watching Ice_Poseidon have a meltdown is soo much better than this train wreck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Being a catchphrase + T-shirt = :vince$

Being a shuckin' and jivin' stooge = :mj4

Better luck next time, Swann. :hayden3



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Well I'll be damned... the CW division is putting on entertaining segments now. Haha!


It has been ever since the 'Zo Train started going full steam ahead upon arriving at it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I only caught the ending part of the segment so idk what Paige's reasoning was for choosing Mandy & Sonya (if she even gave one) but yeah someone like Ruby Riot would have made a lot of sense and she's ready for the MR. Mandy and Sonya could have used more time down there. I feel like the might end up like Dana and get called up too soon.
> 
> Also I feel like Iconic will show up on SD tomorrow to even things out maybe?


Iconic flied back to Orlando with the NXT crew, so unless they flied them back to Houston I don't think so. Besides the NXT womens division wouldn't have any heels if Sonya and Iconic get called up.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lilbourn said:


> Haha I thought the same thing. I can only imagine the situations Flair, HBK, etc put their respective championships in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea dont want to know what debauchery the Stanley cup has seen, or maybe i do


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

KOMania1 said:


> Wasn't the case for me, I've missed her. RAW's women's division needed a shot in the arm and Paige is one of their better overall talents.


Agree to disagree. 

Never did anything for me. Ever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Couple that with her being infinitely hotter than Paige and actually having a marketable look


Hot Topic boasts major sales numbers and The Bullet Club prove that. Paige fits right into that Hot Topic crowd and could move some product if given decent exposure.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Enoz with the supreme robe tho? Nice.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kurt pulled a Teddy Long!


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yes they do. Look at Sanity.


and the "Zo Train"....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn this Divas Division match is still going on?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yes they do. Look at Sanity.


Sanity has 3 men in it. Technically 4 people overall with Cross. Cross doesn't even accompany that much anymore.

Even with Sanity being an outlier, it doesn't rule out the other multitude of 3 person factions they have had/currently have.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear Enzo will never ever shut up :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I swear Enzo will never ever shut up :lol


He doesn't even shuts up while he sleeps.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

the_hound said:


> watching Ice_Poseidon have a meltdown is soo much better than this train wreck


Lol thats quite questionable... even RAW is more entertaining than the autistic iguana


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mustafa Ali is that dude!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That inverted 450 splash is nasty. Ali is underrated.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Hot Topic boasts major sales numbers and The Bullet Club prove that. Paige fits right into that Hot Topic crowd and could move some product if given decent exposure.


Unlike Paige, the Bullet Club didn't get their faces glazed by baby gravy, though. :serious:

I honestly don't see Paige being a serious contender anymore, but rather as a conduit to get Rose over, which I'm 100% on board with.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Yaaaaaassss @ The Face Team Winning. 

You know they could've had put Kalisto on the Face team and have a 5 on 5 CW thing at Survivor Series.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck, youngs top is wide open showing her goodies


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Jordan is a bad actor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Unlike Paige, the Bullet Club didn't get their faces glazed by baby gravy, though. :serious:


Kenny Omega does have leaked DMs :grin2:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kurt Angle: Miz! Now's not the time, I'm checking on my son!
Miz: He's hurt! He's not going anywhere!

:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. what the hell was that?

:HA

"Brawn Strowman is a monster among men" Sounds like Jordan was trying to sell a novel or something.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt is about to snap and hurt somebody for real. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I predict Jordan will beat Strowman sometime in 2018 and it will be his breakout moment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Holy shit I was watching Raw when JJ was groaning in Pain. My mum walks in Oh please. It is getting worser and worser ain't it. "Mum Jason is a bad actor" :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright time for Reigns to win that IC title and become a grand slam champion!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Miz better not lose the title.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Unlike Paige, the Bullet Club didn't get their faces glazed by baby gravy, though. :serious:


You don't know what Bullet Club does in their spare time!







Sorry.

I couldn't help myself fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Alright time for Reigns to win that IC title and become a grand slam champion!


I'm good with it.

EDIT: I typed this before you edited in the grand slam champion bit. 

LOL!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Matt Hardy was right?! :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"He truly is..." *Looks into camera* "..a monster among men!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's odd to think if Roman wins the IC title tonight, it'll be his first title win this entire year (he was US Champ at the start of the year but that doesn't count).


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> "He truly is..." *Looks into camera* "..a monster among men!"


Well, he didnt look into the camera.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Honestly just give Reigns the belt


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL. He´s not going anywhere. :crying:


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

"Ladies and Gentlemen; Elias." 

"Finally!" 

:lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias should be the one getting that IC title, not Roman. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias is the 2nd best segment of Raw tonight after the womens' segment. Pretty sad for the night after SS.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932814582468481024
Miz is awesome :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it when the ring announcer introduces Elias the first thing out of his mouth is Hello my name is Elias. That is the one peeve I have about him.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Honestly just give Reigns the belt


No. Did you remember his US reign. Yeah me neither.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb walking...WITH ELIAS! :trips9



Mordecay said:


> Kenny Omega does have leaked DMs :grin2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Elias should be the one getting that IC title, not Roman. fpalm


He can always beat Reigns for it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So like Elias has grown on me a lot. I used to think his gimmick was kinda silly what with the whole drifter thing but staying in one place because of being in NXT. Well his gimmick is different now but it works!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

When is Jeff due back?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Elias in the best segment of the night, not including the Joe vs Balor match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Almost 11pm and this thread only has 79 pages. Wow!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Matt Hardy dresses like he works at The Buckle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> When is Jeff due back?


After Mania I think


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Get this jobber Matt Hardy out of there


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> No. Did you remember his US reign. Yeah me neither.


I hate how they treat the mid card belts like shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

And now it's time to tune out. Miz/Reigns and Reigns becoming IC Champ is of no interest to me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> After Mania I think


Sigh.

Was hoping he could have a Rumble spot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A guy with Elias' arm size powders to a Matt Hardy in his 40s kayfabe limping with a cast on his arm? I know Elias is heel but oof. Simple stuff.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

So catching up.. 

Paige is back? Ugh, why. And to make matters worse, she brought fucking Mandy rose of all people with her? 

Paige, Mandy rose, Dana Brooke and Nia Jax all on the same roster together. My fucking god that’s an awful bunch.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> And now it's time to tune out. Miz/Reigns and Reigns becoming IC Champ is of no interest to me.


For me, Reigns seems like he came into the WWE to be the IC champion.

I see some Razor Ramone in him, in that way.

Had Reigns never won a world title up to this point, tonight could mean so much more for him.

I'll try to enjoy it anyways and hope he becomes a fighting IC champion.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman potentially joining Dean in the Grand Slam stakes :woo


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't wait for the amount of salt on this forum after Reigns wins the belt lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Shield gear or entrance fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder if Reigns will hold with IC Title like a bag of potatoes like he did the US Title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The original Shield theme is so much better.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

No Shield gear lol?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice to see Reigns with his solo gear again, much better than the Shield gear.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the Miz...but I think I'd dig a Reigns IC run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Seth or Dean and the boos are back.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

No one here gives Miz a chance :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Booker, Corey and Michael Cole arguing is hilarious to me for some reason lol!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JoJo and DAT AZZ...... gud goodamooda!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why does the Shield still have to be a thing then if Roman is going to come out to his own theme and his own gear? I know why they're doing it. But it's just so messy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE is really making it look like Roman doesn't really give that much of a shit about The Shield - Dean & Seth are totally committing but it looks like Roman isn't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, what exactly is the difference between Roman's and the Shield's theme aside from not having the letters on the front? Aren't they exactly the same?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial already.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> JoJo and DAT AZZ...... gud goodamooda!!!


It's a spectacle. :book


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

How many near falls will this match have??

25?

Anyone want to take bets.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

On a scale of 1 to Survivor Series, how much fuckery will there be? 

Answer: the Yeti. The fuckery scale is broken in half! Stop the damn match!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kamala is on life support! Just saw it on the news!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

At least with Reign as the IC Champion he'll actually defend the title from time to time. :draper2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Are those "Roman!" chants I hear?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Anyone think Roman is not going over here?


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Roman chants. 

The Shield reunion is doing its job.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ROMAN chants. But I thought nobody liked him? fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> At least with Reign as the IC Champion he might actually defend the title. :draper2


He didn't defend the US title that much tbf


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman chants means nothing. IT is clearly a Roman Friendly crowd. HE get's booed mostly evvery where else. And Miz is a very strong heel. As I Said means nothing


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

YES THIS MATCH IS AWESOMEs, look at the moves, clotheslines x18 Yeah :mark


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Anyone think Roman is not going over here?


Entirely possible via fuckery.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course he does


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice sell of the DDT by Reigns there.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

What is this mark city


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Nice sell of the DDT by Reigns there.


:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark yeah


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Roman's pretty damn good at judging the pin count without looking at the referee.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd has been great all night. They have been into very much everything.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Awful match


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That clothesline again :mark


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the real bizarre world


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This match, what a brainbuster from the top rope :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"They're good kicks."

Stop lying Booker!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Those are the shittiest kicks I have ever seen.

Your Intercontinental Champion, people.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Miz get a tooth knocked out? If so and Reigns keeps going at his face that’s fucked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Those were good counters by Miz, actually really good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Those are the shittiest kicks I have ever seen.
> 
> Your Intercontinental Champion, people.



What are you talking about? Miz's kicks are better then Kawada's.



Another clothesline. :mark


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Boring af.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so what fuggery are we due for here.....?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Would WWE benefit from booking smaller venues? That way the crowd noise would be more booming?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Near fall!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Great Match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can tell you how he kicked out Booker.. Reigns left his shoulder open..


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I CALLED IT 

FUCKERY GUYS 

YETAAAYYY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HAHA YES the moment I saw Shesaro I knew Ambrollins would show up to get them :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Near fall!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking hate this company so much


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck, did they just make Reigns a Grand Slam champ?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns new IC champion!!!! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was the worst spear ever. And it was for the win. Yikes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Wait, what exactly is the difference between Roman's and the Shield's theme aside from not having the letters on the front? Aren't they exactly the same?


Roman's is more instrument-heavy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wowwwww he actually won it. :done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Roman wins


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Boring af.


You telling me that you don't like millions of clotheslines?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ridiculous.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Where's my "AND NEW" thread!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:eyeroll


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That's it!
The Miz is great but Reigns with the title is a huge boost as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!! :woo :woo :mark: :mark:

Look how happy Dean & Seth are for their boy!!!! :mark:


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Damn, that one MIz mark that posts on here is probably hanging himself right now.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh, I thought for a moment the Bar would save us from this. The match is good but Roman was the last person that needs the damn IC title and this only happened to make him a classic grand slam champ.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Going to Raw was the absolutely worst thing to happen to Miz and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just shoot me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YES! :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It would be nuts if Ambrollins turned on Reigns right now....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

REIGNS HAS SAVED THE IC TITLE FROM THAT GEEK-ASS JOBBER :drose


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Reigns won tonight so I guess Seth & Dean win the tag belts back next week? Predictable...


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Eh, I don't really mind him winning the belt. I know a lot of hate is about to flow through this thread though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There Vince. Your golden is a grand slam champ.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins needs his IC and US championship reign FFS.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth and Dean better get their titles back then.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Modern Day Ultimate Challenge incoming for Wrestlemania, lol.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Roman acting like he cares about the IC titles since Cena called him out on thinking the US belt was a demotion lol....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seth and Dean better get their titles back then.


You know they will


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Shield members are gonna be bored for a couple of months.

There's not much for them to do on the roster. Too OP.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom pointed out something that I didn't consider, The Miz dropping the title makes sense because he will want to take time off when Maryse has the baby.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crazy, Dean Ambrose became a Grand Slam Champion exactly 3 months ago today. Kind of funny that Dean and Roman became grand slam champs before Rollins.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Wait, was Wyatt even on the show tonight?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah! I have a feeling, though, that this is the seed for Seth and Dean splitting. Maybe they have a hard time getting the tag titles back and one blames the other.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I want to say Roman vs Brock will be title for title at Mania but knowing Vince, Roman will get screwed out of the title before then.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Eh, I don't really mind him winning the belt. I know a lot of hate is about to flow through this thread though.


This


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Reigns won tonight so I guess Seth & Dean win the tag belts back next week? Predictable...


Won't be surprised if Miz just wins it again, WWE seems to love doing that and inflating the Miz's IC reigns, also to give Reigns another achievement in being a Grand Slam champ.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait. This could keep this piece of shit away from the UC and can allow the Braun push. Will it happen? Probably not. I can hope though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Damn, that one MIz mark that posts on here is probably hanging himself right now.


And nothing of value would be lost :^)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> YAY!!!!!!! :woo :woo :mark: :mark:
> 
> Look how happy Dean & Seth are for their boy!!!! :mark:


Tbf, since the Shield reunited, they are playing Roman's cheerleaders, so of course they will be there


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> You know they will


:lol I have little faith in this company my friend. They're not above fuckery.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Fuck, did they just make Reigns a Grand Slam champ?


Yep with Ambrose and Miz actually.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins needs his IC and US championship reign FFS.


He was US Champ back in 2015, he just needs the IC belt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kicks out out everything other guy loses to a spear, yup


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You knew superman would win when outside interference couldn't even stop him.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can you believe it? Mr a thousand clotheslines win the IC Belt. 


Best match I've ever seen, a million stars. :mark


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Did Roman get the predictable win? Did anything interesting happen in the main event or a reason to even watch it?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman has joined Deano in being a Grand Slam winner :mark:

Now for Ambrollins to win the tag titles back :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Aaaand the IC title will be forgotten in approximately 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I like Miz more than Roman, bit Miz has been holding the IC title hostage for a long-ass time now. I'm not too upset :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932822928160378880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932823490314375168


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I enjoyed RAW tonight. Paige coming back, Sonya and Mandy debuting. Roman winning the Intercontinental Title. I like the Miz but he has held it for a while now.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins needs his IC and US championship reign FFS.


As a Rollins fan you'd think you remember your boy was the only one to hold both the US and WWE Championships simultaneously..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I want to say Roman vs Brock will be title for title at Mania but knowing Vince, Roman will get screwed out of the title before then.


The Ultimate Challenge PT. II 

Hey, Heyman has been calling Brock the Ultimate Universal Champion the last couple weeks. 

Realistically, Roman will probably get screwed out of the title like you said.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Incoming


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

So if Reigns is a grand slam champion now what will they call it once he wins the UC Title at Mania?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if he will carrying the title over the back of his shoulder like he did with the US title.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Worst Raw in many months.

- Started with Authority bullshit.
- Kane not fucking off.
- Elias relegated to a feud with Matt Hardy of all people.
- The seeds of an Alexa replacement seeming to be sown.
- Roman winning a title just so they can say he had it.

Asuka was good. Enzo and Gulak are still good together. The invasion of the NXT women and Paige itself is good but the long game might well not be.

Silver lining might be that Roman will make the IC title more relevant than it's been in the past few months but again it just feels like an accolade for the sake of giving him one to bolster his resume. Nothing organic about it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Some of these things just don't belong:

Current format Grand Slam Champions:
Kurt Angle
Eddie Guerrero
Edge
Big Show
The Miz
Daniel Bryan
Chris Jericho
Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Can you believe it? Mr a thousand clotheslines win the IC Belt.
> 
> 
> Best match I've ever seen, a million stars. :mark


Your multi-page-long meltdown was better than the match to be fair :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> The Ultimate Challenge PT. II
> 
> Hey, Heyman has been calling Brock the Ultimate Universal Champion the last couple weeks.
> 
> Realistically, Roman will probably get screwed out of the title like you said.


Ultimate Challenge Part II would be dope but I think Vince wants to have an IC title match on the show. He probably wants every title defended at Mania.

You never know though. Vince is so hard to predict.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe

- Miz/Miztourage/Shield MizTV segment

- Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus

- Paige returns + the debuts of Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville + ambush on Mickie James, Bayley, and Sasha Banks

- Paige/Mandy Rose/Sonya Deville/Alexa Bliss backstage segment + ambush

- The Miz vs Roman Reigns for the Intercontinental title


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Are they gonna explain how Paige is friends with Mandy and Sonya?


Wasn't she the judge on their season of Tough Enough?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

KOMania1 said:


> Your multi-page-long meltdown was better than the match to be fair :lol


Are you kidding. That match was awesome. Misawa vs Kobashi esc. Steamboat vs Savage esc


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Capo said:


> So if Reigns is a grand slam champion now what will they call it once he wins the UC Title at Mania?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing until he also wins the Women's Championship and the Cruiserweight Championship the next night on Raw in a Triple Threat match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

finalnight said:


> Nothing until he also wins the Women's Championship and the Cruiserweight Championship the next night on Raw in a Triple Threat match.


Don't forget about the SD belts :vince


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HBKRollins said:


> Don't forget about the SD belts :vince


Someone has to do the HHH "All the belts" photoshop for Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Too basic of a match for a title match.

***

WWE are making it so easy to tune out of Raw with The Authority and Shield back.

I'll get my monster fix from Youtube in future.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DJ Punk said:


> As a Rollins fan you'd think you remember your boy was the only one to hold both the US and WWE Championships simultaneously..


Oh wow! I forgot the boy held the WWE and US championship simultaneously like a boss.

How long it's been....:crying:

DAMN YOU VINCE!

Right the wrong! I don't care what it takes!

PUT THE MAN BACK ON TOP DAMMIT!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> *Highlights of Raw:*
> 
> *- Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe
> 
> ...


 You're too kind.

The only highlights from this show were the Paige segments and JJ's backstage segments. The rest was ASS.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Too basic of a match for a title match.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


I'll give it ******1/4 Mr Clothesline pulled it out the bag. :Vince



Today it's a good day, Io Shirai won the White Belt and Mr C won the IC Belt. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The next Raw brand PPV is in February. It was way too soon for Roman to get the IC title.

They should have paced themselves better and built to the match on the Christmas Raw, but they never seem to think things through.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Clique said:


> The Ultimate Challenge PT. II


Triple H vs Kane in 2003? During Eric Bischoff's "One Show. One Champion." phase, he had the titles all combined into one.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

lagofala said:


> Wasn't she the judge on their season of Tough Enough?


Ding, ding, ding.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Triple H vs Kane in 2003? During Eric Bischoff's "One Show. One Champion." phase, he had the titles all combined into one.


I remember that match and that Katie Vick storyline attached to it. :kdotlol

Also, Orton & Cena unifying the WWE & World Titles and Rollins & Cena at SummerSlam '15. But those matches weren't on the grand stage at Mania like Hogan & Warrior making it ultimate challenge.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Figures the one show I miss Paige makes her return, and she brings Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville with her. I...honestly don't know what to say about it. It's certainly a talking point, that's for sure.

I'll have to catch the Roman/Miz match later.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it wrong that I can't help but :mj4 at how we're 2 minutes away from it being midnight, yet this thread *still* hasn't broken 100 pages?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Guess WWE never learned their lesson from that awful divas revolution angle two years ago.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So we had PCB. That make the new one PMS?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

YEAAAAH KANE IS BACK!!!






Fuck off


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Sonya Deville called up? Loving that! Would be great if they let her run with the badass submission machine angle, though she will almost certainly be wasted by Creative and jobbing in a few weeks...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

He finally did it. He finally won the IC Title. Your new IC Champ and Grand Slam winner, the "Big Dog" Roman Reigns! I'm sure he will lose the Title within a month or two, but yeah, this was bound to happen. The Miz has held the IC Title for so long I forgot who he won it from. Decent main event match too. 

Paige is back! What an ovation she got! And she sure reminded everyone that she can talk on the mic. I missed her. Not sure if RAW has more room for Women's superstars in the division though. I feel like Smackdown needs them more. Balor/Joe had a stellar opening match too and I'm sure there will be a rematch. Of course Kane is back and to feud with Stroman. Saw that coming. I dont hate the rest of the show. Asuka dominated Dana Brooke but I can see her booking going the way of Shinsuke Nakamura. Lastly, lol at Gallows imitating Stone Cold's voice in that one WWE shop package.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

You know, I hope the Miz takes some time off. Be at home with Maryse, witness the birth of his child, be a devoted dad for a while.

Then maybe when he comes back his entire booking won't revolve solely around "we need you to be the Shield's personal punching bag for months on fucking end."

Because fuck the last couple of months, man. Seriously.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPF034i9SW4

Miz post-match promo :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I can't wait for the raatings to tank and the Shield gets blamed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This RAW was bizarre. :lol

Mandy Rose & Sonya debuting already 

:reigns winning the IC Title

Kane taking out :braun :nikki2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I want to say Roman vs Brock will be title for title at Mania but knowing Vince, Roman will get screwed out of the title before then.


Roman to lose the IC title then get a UT ME match with Lesnar :cozy








































Oh and I'm sure he'll earn that spot another way tho.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Eh, I'm used to all of the incessant bitching from everyone and a lot of the time it's justified. In my opinion, it really hasn't been warranted lately. I'm enjoying the hell out of all of this bizarre shit they're throwing at us over the last few weeks. 

Plus, we all get to look at Mandy Rose on a weekly basis now. That's enough to hook me for another few shows.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Curtis Axel neck brace is killing me :lmao

Is this going to be a weekly trend of him getting attacked? He'll have it on the whole duration of 2018 at this point :bryanlol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

TBH it was a good Raw. I'm starting to like Jordan though I hope he turns heel. Don't mind Reigns winning the IC belt. Paige was awesome!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Well to be fair, with Lesnar gone till Rumble, the top belt is the IC Title. So Roman is their top guy, thus they give him the title. Could be a great indicator of how Roman will do in the ratings when he beats Lesnar at WM.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Boring Ra, the only thing interesting was Kane attacking Strowman with chair shoots, it was the highlight of the show


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The Curtis Axel neck brace is killing me :lmao
> 
> Is this going to be a weekly trend of him getting attacked? He'll have it on the whole duration of 2018 at this point :bryanlol


His whole demeanor with that neck brace and facial expressions are wonderful. :bosque


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Did anyone else notice the ’Anatomy of the brain' poster in the medical room when Jordan was being treated? 80% ready Daniel?


----------



## Logfish (Sep 27, 2017)

Law said:


> The next Raw brand PPV is in February. It was way too soon for Roman to get the IC title.
> 
> They should have paced themselves better and built to the match on the Christmas Raw, but they never seem to think things through.


The Miz is taking time off though, so I'm not sure you thought this post through?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Logfish said:


> *The Miz is taking time off* though, so I'm not sure you thought this post through?


 That wasn't known until Tuesday and second, my post was before the title changge.


----------



## Logfish (Sep 27, 2017)

Law said:


> That wasn't known until Tuesday and second, my post was before the title changge.


Fair enough. I hadn't actually realised that the thread was so dead tbh because that is literally just a few pages back :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Logfish said:


> Fair enough. I hadn't actually realised that the thread was so dead tbh because that is literally just a few pages back :lol


Correction, it was after the title change. I thought it was stupid to do it here as the could built to it as there's so much time left. It was a day later it was reported Miz was written off.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Jason Jordan is a damn star.

The kid's got all the tools to succeed in this business; charisma, in-ring skill, intensity, mic work, the look, easy to like. We could could be for a helluva run with this kid on top.


----------

